# Travel to Thailand via US Need Helpful Info!



## chanceryan (May 12, 2010)

Hello All;
I'm Chance and for the first time I will be traveling outside the comforting confines of the US. I hail from Florida, but currently reside in North Carolina.

I'm looking to find out where are some safe & affordable areas to stay near the beaches. I will be having a budget of around $2K-$3K, will that suffice? 

The basis for my trip is to clear out my head and kind of recapture my energy for life, while I'm still young I've lived and experienced enough for several life times.

Are there any helpful hints anyone can give me regarding my travel to Thailand?

Between today and my departure date on June 10th I will be reading as much as possible to orintate myself on where to stay and how much I can afford.

Some General questions: 
1. Do Americans fair well when visiting Thailand? ie is it safe for us there? 

2. Will I be able to make the 30 day trip on my budget?

3. What are some tours, trips, snorkel/dive trips to take, are there trips to islands off coast?

4. Is English spoken widely enough that I shouldn't have a communication issue?

5. What are some things to be aware of?

Thanks In Advance For all The Helpful Info


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

chanceryan said:


> Hello All;
> I'm Chance and for the first time I will be traveling outside the comforting confines of the US. I hail from Florida, but currently reside in North Carolina.
> 
> I'm looking to find out where are some safe & affordable areas to stay near the beaches. I will be having a budget of around $2K-$3K, will that suffice?
> ...




Chance,

Welcome to the group and congratulations. It's somewhat daunting to make your first trip overseas - especially to a land where the culture is so different and you don't speak the language. I'm no expert on Thailand beaches but they are lovely. I prefer a cooler, less hectic clime so usually head for Chiang Mai in the north. 

If you've got your air ticket handled then the $2-3,000 budget is adequate and allows you some extra fun. Are you a big drinker? If so, Pattaya is where an awful lot of expats go. I've never been and I'm not a drinker. There are many other beaches but you should plan to visit several - don't just stay in one place. 

You will have little problem not speaking Thai in most cases. The restaurants and bars and other businesses are pretty familiar with English speaking farangs. Be patient, though, as English isn't their first language. 

A few words of caution. Be prepared to meet some lovely creatures - as you surely will. They will enchant you - just make sure they don't enchant you out of your money [one of the several reasons to go light on the booze] and don't flash a lot of money. You can attract more attention than you want. The children are cute but never pat them on the head - they're Buddhist and that's a no-no, as is making any disparaging remarks about the King or Royal family. Even kidding about Monks can earn you some grief. Other than that you're in for the experience of a lifetime. Enjoy it.

If you can, I would also suggest a trip north to Chiang Mai and perhaps a 2-3 day trek to visit a hill tribe or two. They are my favorite part of Thailand. I would also stay 2-3 days in Bangkok but well clear of any demonstrations. If you find yourself close to one - go the other way. Fast. There is little danger to farangs but don't go photographing the trouble or you might be on the wrong end of a bullet. Probably not but erring on the side of caution - especially when you don't know the lay of the land is smart. In Bangkok there are many things to see - definitely the Floating Market, The Grand Royal Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha are my favorites. If you have a camera be sure to take it along. 

Again, congratulations on your upcoming journey. You are in for the adventure of your life and it will open up a whole new world for you. Let us know what you liked, what you didn't like etc. 

Serendipity2


----------



## ChrisCornwall (May 14, 2010)

I've traveled to Thailand for the same reason - to help get my head back pointed in the right direction again. It is the best place on the planet to do that and especially Chaing Mai like the previous reply mentions. Spend some time at Wat Doi Suthep walking around and meditating there and enjoy the views. The money will also be good unless you enjoy drinking alot. I am also planning on returning to get my head back together and loook into moving to Chaing Mai.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure DOi Suthep is the best temple for meditating etc - chock full of tourists. However, there are many others just a beautiful (and more so IMO) - and you will not get stung for the enforced white/black foreigner (i.e. non-oriental Asian) 50 Baht donation to enter.

CM of course has no beaches - thought the lakes almost do. They are serene and beautiful and very cheap and un-crowded. Unless you are a party animal, then I would suggest avoiding Pattaya and Phuket (your money will go less far in either place - and neither is really a place to relax). Bangkok has a nice beach, but with the current problems, this is to be avoided too. Hua Hin is nice with beautiful beaches and much less touristy. The Islands might also suit. Your best bet is to get a Lonely Planet guide and go through the provinces one by one and see what suits you.

North East, Isaan, can be really laid back and "out of this world" and can be a real head straightener, but entertainment can be thin on the ground outside the odd pub. The far North is also beautiful and laid back, mountainous. 

As to English, tourist places you will have no problems. In smaller out of the places, more so, but you'll survive it - and it can be fun. Someone will always know someone tjhat can speak a few words of Tinglish. Usually a kid that has English lessons at school.

2-3K for 30 days - that is plenty unless you really want to live it up - though suba diving and such activities will eat into it.

Many things to be aware of. Check the news for one thing! Also basic rules of etiquet: Don't point your feet at people or step over them (even their legs) - including putting your feet up on a chair or table; Don't use your feet to close doors, tap someone, stop bank notes blowing away (or stamps); don't sit on anything some one lays their head oj (such as a pillow); don't mention royaly in any way but clearly praising (same of the Thai nation and people - but slagging off royalty is illegal here); don't touch peoples heads or stroke their hair (even your girlfriend's in public) - other than very young kids - better to avoid totally really; Try to keep your temper (it can get very frustrating here sometimes); don't marry the first bargirl you see (or the second, third, fourth or other two hundred you meet on night 1); Keep you wits alive and your brain in gear; Make no investments or major purchases here (there are many scams); Don't buy anything in duty free Thai-side - in fact don't even go inmto the shops (there have been scams that land people in jail and seriouisly empty their pockets - and you can get everything in their cheaper outside anyway); Don't p[ick a fight with the small guy or a ladyboy - you'll loose whoever you are - simple because you will be challenging 65 million people; Don't sit, climb, lay or generally disrespect Buddha (or Hindu) statues; stay away from drugs (this isn't the States - you will not get a slapped wrist and a confiscation - you could well get 80 years in clink, or a lethal injection); Enjoy yourself - Thais have a word "Sanook" which means fun - they live by it.


----------

